# iPhoto & Processus Automator



## redah75 (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'espere que vous avez passe de bonnes vacances et j'espere aussi que je poste dans la bonne rubrique, j'ai hesite entre celle la et "Applications"!!

j'ai pris hier la nouvelle version snow leopard, que j'aime bien, je sens pas trop la difference par rapport a la rapidite mais bon!! 

lorsque je transferais des photos via "Transfert de photo" avec leopard, j'avais la possibilite de lancer un processus (qui renomme les photos) apres le transfert, chose qui n'est plus possible avec snow leopard.

je voudrais savoir si possible de lancer un processus si je transfere les photos via iPhotos ou s'il y a un moyen de renommer les photos autres qu'avec un processus...

Merci beaucoup de votre aide,
Reda


----------



## redah75 (31 Août 2009)

aucune reponse???? (


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2009)

si c'est possible ... le problème c'est que l'installation de snow à effacer le processus que tu avais. 

Il et faut le recréer via automator 

Inutile de multiplier les posts... c'est plus embêtant qu'autre chose


----------



## redah75 (31 Août 2009)

Merci pour la reponse.

mais ma question est: comment demander a iphoto de lancer un processus apres l'importation des photos??


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2009)

avec iphoto tu peux pas (enfin je crois)... mais tu peux très bien ré-utiliser transfert d'images  il te suffit de le configurer pour que lorsque tu connectes ton boitier ce e soit pas iphoto qui se lance mais transfert d'images


----------



## redah75 (31 Août 2009)

c'est ce que je faisais jusqu'a present mais je me disais que peut etre avec ilife 09 les choses ont un peu change!!


----------

